# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Craig and Darlene

## Lennie

I kinda always wanted Craig and Darlene together, and guess what they share a kiss in about two weeks time.

Also i heard a rumour that Darlene will become pregnant

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I heard that rhumour too! It will  be interesting if it does happen.

----------


## DancingQueen

yep heard that 2

----------


## brenda1971

I think that Craig and Darlene make a lovely couple

----------


## Chris_2k11

I heard something about Liz getting pregnant too!   :Ponder:  Although I hope it's not true - imagine what the kid will look like!   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

yeh craig and darlene did make a good couple, i wondered what had happened to them 2 together. i also heard that darlene and liz were going to get pregnant

----------


## Abbie

> yeh craig and darlene did make a good couple, i wondered what had happened to them 2 together. i also heard that darlene and liz were going to get pregnant


i heard that a while ago too!!!

----------


## tasha_cfc

yep they do make a gd couple

----------


## Lennie

I think Darlene will need Craig more now after Ali dies

----------


## Abbie

> I think Darlene will need Craig more now after Ali dies


oh yer she will, i nearlt forgot that ali dies :S

----------


## Lennie

Are they actually going out?

I thought we might see Craig comforting Darlene, but we havent seen anything

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They are not going out, at the moment

----------


## Lennie

Macki's gang are back in next week, and are bullying and throwing racial abuse at Darlene, thankfully Craig is there to comfort her.

----------


## Lennie

Darlene's being really mean to poor Craig, i think Darlene doesnt like ppl getting close to her

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah they would make a lovely couple- i heard that Darlene got prengent by someone who was where she was when she was having her scar done

----------


## Lennie

But that was about 8 - 9 months ago

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol I know, that was like a year ago!

----------


## Angeltigger

That what i meant, and well it can not be true as the baby would be coming now

----------


## Lennie

:Lol:   - i know

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she is such a spoilt brat even before ali died.  Craig is a comedy character like what max and ob were he need's to be someone who is a laugh like him not a poe face bitch

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree, she does come across as very spoilt, but she has had a lot to put up with recently. Being pushed through a window, finding out her Dad was having an affair, her brtoher dying, and now Macki's mates taunting her. It's obvious she's going to snap at someone... unfortunately, that person was Craig. She doesn't mean it. She just doesn't like to be fussed around.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

yeah but she was a spoilt brat before all of this happened.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, but atleast she's got an excuse this time!

----------


## Lennie

Craig is being so sweet

----------


## Angeltigger

What i don't get is why does she not go and live with her mum and her other sister and brother, she need some time out

----------


## Lennie

I agree

----------


## Angeltigger

She need just some time out as of couse she is going to feel unwanted as her dad is at work and she used to have Ali, But the burtons can not help talking about Justin as they are family. They just need to stop and think

----------


## Lennie

Yeah, but Darlene is very stubborn

----------


## Angeltigger

She always been stubborn, it just that Darlene for you

----------


## Lennie

I know she's always been stubborn, but this is going a bit too far

----------


## Katy

how can you possible reject Craig. at least he wont give up on her, and we never know she could become less of a spoilt brat. doubt it though.

----------


## Angeltigger

i know she is stubbon but she has lost her brother and if she says what she really saw than she thinks he will be called a murderer and that he is better off dead.

----------


## Lennie

I think deep down she knows it was done in self defence

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah she does know that- but people might not believe her

----------


## di marco

> Yeah she does know that- but people might not believe her


i think people would believe her as ali wasnt the sort of person who would kill someone so people would realise it was self defence

----------


## Lennie

> i think people would believe her as ali wasnt the sort of person who would kill someone so people would realise it was self defence


I think ppl might believe her especially her family, Becca, Nic, Criag, but then again Ali did take the knife - which could make people/strangers have doubts.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i was thinking Lennie

----------


## Lennie

*Airing Tuesday, 22nd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
Darlene has locked herself in her house, and refuses to see Craig when he comes to see her. 


What do you think happens there?

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Airing Tuesday, 22nd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Darlene has locked herself in her house, and refuses to see Craig when he comes to see her. 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens there?


Maybe she just don't want to talk to him

----------


## Lennie

Poor Craig, he wants Darlene so much

----------


## di marco

> Poor Craig, he wants Darlene so much


i dunno why lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dunno why lol!


Ugh I know! She's such a spoilt brat!

----------


## Lennie

> Ugh I know! She's such a spoilt brat!


Maybe he sees something we dont   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Ugh I know! She's such a spoilt brat!


that is so like it

----------


## Angeltigger

maybe craig says that she did the right thing telling the truth

----------


## Lennie

I think Darlene will be in a wreak, and asking herself did she do the right after the court case

----------


## Angeltigger

mmm, as she don't want justin at home

----------


## Lennie

> mmm, as she don't want justin at home


No, i think she does want J home, but Darlene would be feeling like if she's disowned her brother somehow.

----------


## di marco

yeh i think that, she will know that telling the truth was the right thing to do, but she will feel bad cos everyone will know ali was a murderer as she admitted it

----------


## Lennie

She's need to make herself understand that it was self defence

----------


## di marco

> She's need to make herself understand that it was self defence


i think she does understand that but other people might not and so i think she will feel guilty about telling other people

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Maybe he sees something we dont


God knows what!   :EEK!:

----------


## Lennie

> i think she does understand that but other people might not and so i think she will feel guilty about telling other people


All she can do is, hold her head high and tell them to their face that is was self defence, staying in the house, is going to make things worse.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what she should do hold her head high and tell them to their face that is was self defence as people know that Ali was nothing like that, he might have listened to ganngest music but that don't mean he is on- can not wait to see tonight one

----------


## Lennie

Apparently next week - Craig and Darlene enjoy a romantic night in a hotel ;)

----------


## Angeltigger

that sounds nice

----------


## di marco

> that sounds nice


not for craig it dont lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

> not for craig it dont lol!


 
LOL. poor craig!! 

why would you want a miserable annoying girlfriend??

----------


## Lennie

How sweet were Craig and Darlene in tonights E4 episode and they sleep together

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Airing Tuesday, 22nd November 2005 at 18:30 on Channel 4*
> Darlene has locked herself in her house, and refuses to see Craig when he comes to see her. 
> 
> 
> What do you think happens there?


We found out tonight on E4 :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:

----------


## gbnut

it was agood episode it is so good that these two have eventually got it together.  craig was really good in it.

----------


## xCharliex

The girl who plays Darlene, is it true shes pregnant in real life? Im sure i read it somewhere

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah she is- there is a thread someone on here

----------


## Lennie

Yeah - she is pregnant and i have seen her bump, it was confirmed in the last issue of inside soap magazine

----------


## harvest

i was well shocked when i saw that pic of the actress that plays darlene.  ah nice to kno celebrities are contributing to the rates of teenage pregnancy   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

She not a teenage

----------


## Lennie

Darlene ia about 22 in real life

----------


## Angeltigger

That what i was saying as she was not a teenage

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh i heard that too, and the girl who plays darlene is preggers in real life.

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh i heard that too, and the girl who plays darlene is preggers in real life.


 She is

----------


## di marco

now sarah lawerence is pregnant, do you think we will see that story that was rumoured over a year ago about darlene being pregnant?

----------


## Angeltigger

Maybe as she could have got prenegent from Craig- i know they had a condom- but it might have never worked

----------


## di marco

> Maybe as she could have got prenegent from Craig- i know they had a condom- but it might have never worked


yeh thats what i was thinking

----------


## Lennie

Did you see when Craig said 'i love you' to Darlene and she didnt say it back - and Craig's face at the end  :Sad: 

Looks like Darlene is going to make trouble in the Osbourne household - as prior to the spoilers

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i did

----------


## Lennie

Its sweet and not so sweet when Darlene is rude to him but he never gives up trying then finally makes her smile

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Did you see when Craig said 'i love you' to Darlene and she didnt say it back - and Craig's face at the end


I know yeah, she's such a stubborn cow.

----------


## Angeltigger

*yeah they are so good that they are together- even though i did have a time when i thought she did not dereve(sp) craig but that was when she was going to lie so that Justin could go down. She can get on my nerves- but everyone derves(sp) to be happy.*

----------


## Lennie

Its a shame Darlene doesnt really realise what she has with Craig and to find a guy like Craig - who obviously worships the ground she walks on

----------


## Angeltigger

when he so should not but than i can not see Darlence with anyone else- or craig

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

does any one know how they will write darlene out of it when she goes off to have her baby? i liked the way the yhid her bump i nthe episode where her and craig got covered in icecream! lol very gd

----------


## di marco

does darlene actually like craig or is she just using him?

----------


## 9161leanne

i heard something happens between her and darren but dunno if its true or not

----------


## Lennie

> does darlene actually like craig or is she just using him?


I think she likes him - but is playing hard to get

----------


## Bree

i really like craig hes so sweet

----------


## Angeltigger

*I don't really know- but it would be so bad if she is
Sometimes i think he is using him as she just want to get away from her mad family. and also that she is playing hard to get*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> does darlene actually like craig or is she just using him?


I think deep down she likes him but is just too stubborn to admit to her feelings  :Wal2l:

----------


## gbnut

they are chaging her character into someone different now. they are making her more rebelious and less caring she is ment to turn nasty.

----------


## Emmak2005

> they are chaging her character into someone different now. they are making her more rebelious and less caring she is ment to turn nasty.


 And seducing Darren Osbourne will be on the top of her list as she is very vengeful of the Osbourne family - read it in Inside Soap for next week. Can't remember why though - especially as she's shown her softer side with Craig.

----------


## x Amby x

> i heard something happens between her and darren but dunno if its true or not


yeah i heard that! lol   :Searchme:

----------


## 9161leanne

really cant stand darlene at all
craig really cares about her

----------


## leanne27

I read darlene reaches a new state of low, by pretending to Liz thatjack touched, her in the end Liz finds out the truth that he didnt and abanons Darlene saying she is now on her own

----------


## Em

I think thats 20th feb Liz disowns her

She makes up the Jack thing tonight to craig

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Darren sleeps with her to show Craig she is a cow and only using him

----------


## Jenbobber

I hate Darlene, shes a manipulitive cow!! 

Craig needs to tell her to sling it....

----------


## Em

Was she always this bad though? I cant remember!

----------


## di marco

> Was she always this bad though? I cant remember!


no she wasnt, shes always been a bit of a spoilt brat but she was never like this

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's always been a tough cookie... but ever since that incident with Justin and the Gym window, she's really toughened up into one fiesty bitch!!  :EEK!:

----------


## leanne27

so does craig  ever eventually wisen up to darlene and dump her then?

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope he does he deserves better

----------

